# African Dwarf frogs ???



## sperduton (Aug 10, 2005)

My son came home from vacation and my sister bought him a couple of frogs in a small cube, it says water babies on the cube. From what I can tell by research, I think they are african dwarf frogs.

I already have a 55g tank with about a dozen danios, 4 or 5 tetras and a pleco. Can I add these frogs to my tank.
Is there any special care I need to do besides making sure they get food.
Or are they not compatible with my tank.
If I can add them, I see the cube has a snail and a plant of some type in it. Do I need to add these also (I don't think I do)

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would not put them in a 55g tank. They are air breathers and need to get to the surface regularly or they will drown. I wouldn't put them in any tank that's more than a foot tall. They also shouldn't be with your tetras and danios for precisely the reason you stated, they won't get any food. 

They are carnivores so they need stuff like frozen bloodworms. You can buy frog and tadpole pellets but I find the pellets are far too small and get lost in the gravel.

No, you don't need to add the snail or plant.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

for the cost of a 5g tank, they'd be much happier in there by themselves with a snail.. I prefer the more mysterious snails. Now what exactly makes them guys so mysterious is beyond me. I guess they hide it well. Perhaps they are mysterious.................:withstup: :lol:


----------

